# Taurus 609B Compact 9mm



## timboslice (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi, I just purchased my first handgun and I chose the Taurus 609 compact 9mm. I was looking into getting a flashlight/laser combo sight for it and I was wondering if anyone knew of a cheep but good choice and a holster to accommodate it as well. 
Thanks


----------



## jmg (Aug 16, 2007)

Don´t know about any laser or light for this gun.
I think that this kind of gun (self defense gun and not duty weapon) is not fit for light or laser.
But I can tell about the 609.
A friend of mine have one and is very satisfied with it.
Not ideal for range or heavy duty, but for its purpose (defend your life) it´s OK.
Here in Portugal they used to sell very well. It has a good finish, lightweight and High capacity for its size.
Congrats and tell us about how it shots for you.
BTW, about the holster, my friend uses a Vega Nylon Holster OWB (kind of universal one) and like it.


----------

